# rear axel



## revup47 (May 2, 2010)

hi the build sheet say's the axel is YD, will YD be on the axel tube


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, same location as a '69.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, if you would just look around, there are stickied and regular threads coving this subject. As a matter of fact, the very next thread in this section answers your question.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/diff-casting-number-location-26813/


----------

